# How can I stop my kitten from climbing walls....literally!



## sdk1406 (Jul 17, 2004)

My 5 month old Rascal has been climbing my walls. At door frames he keeps looking up to the ceiling, then jumps and hugs the frame as he gouges his nails into the drywall and climbs like Spiderman up the wall! My walls are ruined. We had discussed NOT getting him declawed, but this is too much! I have 6 cats and none of them have ever climbed walls. What can I do?


----------



## silverbook (Feb 3, 2005)

Have you tried trimming the claws or using nail caps. That should dull the claw enough that he cannot grip the wall.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Ah, a vertical kitty. We're familiar with them here. Your description was very vivid, sorry I laughed. In lieu of the real trees he'd be climbing, I'd offer several tall cat trees for him. I believe Walmart sells a cheap pole-like thing with a couple platforms.

It's normal kitten behavior, not that it makes you feel better, hopefully he grows out of it soon. He does need an outlet for all that energy. Meanwhile, spackle and some paint should take care of your walls.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I had a cat that did that. We named him Typhoon. Wild kitten!! But he did grow out of it. I'd just keep his nails trimmed, have climbing posts for him and keep him really busy until he grows out of it. I'd guess, in a pretty short time, he'll get too big and heavy to do it and stop on his own.


----------

